# Fill in the lyrics



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Let's try this as a new game.  Post a line from a (reasonably) well-known song, with a word, or several words, shown by dashes.  The first person to fill in the dashes gets to post the next one.

Here's the first one, very definitely country/western:

Oh, the pain of  _  _  _  _  _ '    _  _  _


----------



## chic (Jun 1, 2020)

Losin You?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Close, but it's not Losin.  Change the middle letter.


----------



## chic (Jun 1, 2020)

Lovin You?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Right, chic!

Oh, the pain of lovin' you,
Oh the misery I go thru,
Never knowin' what to do...

Great song by Emmy Lou Harris, Linda Ronstadt, and Dolly Parton on their Trio II record.

Your turn!


----------



## chic (Jun 2, 2020)

Title (also chorus) of a famous country rock song.

Take me home   _ _ _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _ _


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Country Roads... *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm sure that's right, Holly.  Your turn.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

Might be a good idea if everyone could name the song that the line comes from whaddya say ?   

*Huge Hit from the 60's*

*Mother mary comes to me .. _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ *


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)

speaking words of wisdom let it be from let it be by the Beatles?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

that's it Chic...


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)

When the Moon is in the seventh house and Jupiter _ _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _ _ _  // 
 _ _ _ _ //


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Aligns with mars... ( I know that song back to front )


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)

Right you are Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Big hit for a female superstar .*... I was raised on the Good Book Jesus .... _ _ _ _ //  _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

Don't know that one.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Nope me either


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Next song?


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2020)

I have an idea, but will wait because it's Holly's turn. Okay?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

well I think you all _do _know it.... 


*Big hit for a female superstar .*... I was raised on the Good Book Jesus ....

 Till I read between the lines
Now I don't believe
I want to see the morning
Going down the Stoney End
I never wanted to go
Down the Stoney End
Mama let me start all over
Cradle me, Mama, cradle me again

I can still remember him
With love light in his eyes
But the light flickered out and parted
As the sun began to rise
Now I don't believe
I want to see the morning
Going down the Stoney End
I never wanted to go
Down the Stoney End
Mama let me start all over
Cradle me, mama, cradle me again
(Cradle me, mama, cradle me again
Mama, cradle me again...)
*Stoney End - Barbra Streisand..*


----------



## chic (Jun 8, 2020)

I've got one if anyone would still like to play? From the sixties...

Monday Monday. So good to me. Monday morning, it was all  _ // _ _ _ _ _ //

_ _  // _ _ _ _ _  //  _ _  //


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

I know this one off by heart Chic...so  I won't guess it, and give others a chance at it... 

however i"ll start by helping with a letter... W


----------



## chic (Jun 8, 2020)

If you know Holly you can guess it because not too many people are playing this game yet. We need to make it grow so others will get interested.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok... It was all......_* I hoped it would be*_ ( Monday Monday - Mamas & Papas ) 


1970's  Upbeat Big Hit for an American singer 


*I’ve got all my life to live and I've got  * _ _ _ // _ _  // _ _ _ _ // _ _ // _ _ _ _ // _ _ _  // _ ' _ _  //* _ _ _ _ _ _ _ , *// _ // _ _ _ _ //* _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

No idea.


----------



## chic (Jun 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> No idea.



Ditto.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't quite know what to do... I put on famous songs, classics actually, by well known American singers, yet no-one knows them..even with half the first line as a clue?...  Would you prefer I put English singers and their songs on ?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't think American vs. English matter all that much. I guess the only way this can work is to choose very easy, recognizable songs.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I don't think American vs. English matter all that much. I guess the only way this can work is to choose very easy, recognizable songs.


 Well I think Barbra Streisand, is very recognisable.. and the most recent one, Gloria Gaynor.._Never can say goodbye.._

How much more recognisable can they Be?.. Happy Birthday ?.. The star Spangled Banner... ?    personally I think if you're going to take part in a guess the lyrics game you should really have a broad knowledge of popular music..


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

Here's one that probably everybody knows.

Baby, we were  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _ .


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

never heard of it...


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2020)

Born to run? Bruce Springsteen


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Correct, Chic!

Your turn.


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2020)

The time to hesitate is through. No time to wallow in the mire. Try now we can only lose. And our love become a funeral pyre. Come on baby, _ _ _ _ _  // _ _  //  _ _ _ _  //


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Light My Fire?


----------



## chic (Jun 13, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Good times never    _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------

